# looking w/n 25 miles of Albany



## bullit (May 28, 2010)

My main interest is turkey hunting with my wife and seek land for doing such.
Prefer it to be within 25 miles of Albany Mall area.
Would consider a club for all and/or just turkey, I'd deer hunt very little and would abide by any rules.
Also, would consider a purchase of land.
please send pm.


----------



## bullit (Jun 3, 2010)

still looking...


----------



## Ryan014 (Jun 8, 2010)

Clinch county Is as close as I got! Email me for more info at Blazinbakwoodzkennels@live.com ATTN: Ryan


----------



## bullit (Jun 25, 2010)

still looking


----------



## bobcat (Jun 30, 2010)

Got opening in colquitt co about 40 min from albany You can call me 393 9849  if interested


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 8, 2010)

Still looking? Our club is just 7 miles south of Beuna Vista, Ga. on Hwy 41. PM your name and number for more info. Thanks Mad Racks QDM Club.


----------



## bullit (Jul 30, 2010)

still looking... any ideas?


----------



## bullit (Aug 29, 2010)

still looking


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2010)

we still have room.


----------

